# KPT und EyeCandy



## MeggieX (27. April 2004)

Ich hab mal gelesen, das KPT 3  und EyeCandy SE 3.0 noch Freeware waren.
Weiß jemand ob man das noch irgendwo herbeziehen kann?

Meggie


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (27. April 2004)

http://www.designerinaction.de/software/detail.php3?id=43


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. April 2004)

*Tolle Seite!*

Ja, den EyeCandy hab ich in der Version 3.1 auf einer Computerzeitschrift CD und den KPT 3.0 gabs auch mal auf einer, hab aber die Ausgabe verpasst.
Weiß jemand wo man den KPT 3.0 als freeware runterladen kann.

Vielen Dank!

DJ Trancelight


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Danke vielmals!

Ja, nun fehlt nur noch KPT3.

Meggie


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

gibts EyeCandy SE 3.0 auch für Photoshop7? Oder ist es dann eine höhere Version für die zahlen muss?

(Sind ja super Filter  !)


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiß geht das auch mit 7 - warum nicht?!
Nur die höheren Versionen von EyeCandy kosten richtig Geld!
KPT ist übrigens genauso super!
Deshalb such ich nach der legalen kostenlosen 3er Version auch dort. Wär prima, wenn Du da was finden solltest.

Meggie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2004)

Nur ganz kurz zur Info:

Die Kais Power Tools 3 laufen in Photoshop 7 erst mit dem Update auf 7.0.1

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Danke Martin,

aber weißt du auch wo es die KPT3 zum download gibt?

Meggie


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2004)

Nein MeggieX, wenn ich es wüsste, dann hätte ich es gepostet.
Ich "downloade" sie von der Original-CD


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (28. April 2004)

Hi MeggieX
guck mal hier.. ist es das? 

http://php.zdnet.de/downloads/searc...form_category=x&form_language=x&form_type=AND


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (28. April 2004)

Ich glaub es ist eher das hier 

http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/categories/8/9/9_110000-wc.html

SORRY!


----------



## MeggieX (28. April 2004)

Danke, 

  nur leider funktioniert der Download nicht. Und außerdem sthet in der Beschreibung dort auch Demo und nicht Freeware.

@Martin: passt Die CD durchs I-Kabel  ? 
Und braucht CS dafür auch eine Spezial-Version?

Meggie


----------



## Babysueundgina (30. Mai 2004)

Schau mal hier:

*Link gelöscht*

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der noch .


Gruß

Christine


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Mai 2004)

Hi,

die Tatsache, dass jemand Filter als Download anbietet heißt noch nicht, dass
dieses Angebot auch legal ist. Aus dem Grunde wurde der Link gelöscht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Babysueundgina (30. Mai 2004)

der KPT3 war in der PCgo 8/2001 als Vollversion enthalten.
http://www.pcgo.de/aktuell/ausgabe0801/cdrom.htm.

Ist das dann auch nicht OK ?


Gruß
Christine


----------

